# Yak Me!



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

So I'll be getting a kayak for Christmas this year and I'm looking into them already. lol

Right now I'm honed in on a 12' Heritage Angler sit-on-top. I've used the same kayak in a 9' (but a sit-in model) in the past and enjoyed using it. Does anyone have any experience with this kayak? 

I'm not a "hard-core" kayaker that is going to kayak 10 miles into the bay, but I will likely yak around a few places in Matagorda and Palacios areas... Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Bharvey said:


> So I'll be getting a kayak for Christmas this year and I'm looking into them already. lol
> 
> Right now I'm honed in on a 12' Heritage Angler sit-on-top. I've used the same kayak in a 9' (but a sit-in model) in the past and enjoyed using it. Does anyone have any experience with this kayak?
> 
> I'm not a "hard-core" kayaker that is going to kayak 10 miles into the bay, but I will likely yak around a few places in Matagorda and Palacios areas... Any information would be greatly appreciated.


12' should be your minimum. I have the Heritage 14' bought at Academy with a rudder system that I got from Austin Kayak in Houston. I can put a load a stuff on it, they are good yaks with a lot of features that are reasonably priced. They are little heavy but are tough too. My main advice is to find a longer paddle that is light, life will be much easier. You should be able to paddle out at least two miles without over exerting yourself and be able to paddle back. I have a another 12' yak by Island and it does not track as well as the Heritage but it is less trouble to load. I rigged it up with a fixed rudder and it works pretty good. I don't think you can go wrong with the Heritage.


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

Fishsurfer said:


> 12' should be your minimum. I have the Heritage 14' bought at Academy with a rudder system that I got from Austin Kayak in Houston. I can put a load a stuff on it, they are good yaks with a lot of features that are reasonably priced. They are little heavy but are tough too. My main advice is to find a longer paddle that is light, life will be much easier. You should be able to paddle out at least two miles without over exerting yourself and be able to paddle back. I have a another 12' yak by Island and it does not track as well as the Heritage but it is less trouble to load. I rigged it up with a fixed rudder and it works pretty good. I don't think you can go wrong with the Heritage.


Thanks for the advice. Only reason I'm considering a 12', and not longer, is because I'm a skinny guy with lung issues. Anything bigger and heavier is going to wear me out before I even get in the water. lol

I'll definitely look for a longer/lighter paddle. Several years ago I took that 9' heritage and paddled from College Port down to Redfish Lake and paddled back after fishing for a while. Altogether the trip there and back was about 6.5 miles. The trip back was on an outgoing tide and against the wind so it was quite a feat to get that little 9' kayak tracking in the right direction. I was pretty worn out afterwards. Anyway, thanks for the advice!


----------

